# Lesco carbon pro L



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

:shock: stopped by siteone for local pricing. 2.5 gallons of carbon pro L for $331. Haha. $100 a gallon for what appears to be %5 humic acid and %5 kelp and some iron.

Sorry this is probably way old news but i figured I share so if someone searches they can find something on it.


----------

